
Lys, a language that compiles to WebAssembly - apo
https://github.com/lys-lang/lys
======
solarkraft
Other than supporting (and requiring?) in-line WASM, what makes this language
WebAssembly-specific?

------
DFHippie
Kudos on providing language examples right away.

------
joshbaptiste
Is Lys pronounced as in "bliss" or "Lice" ?

~~~
radarsat1
Probably "Lee". At least in French it would be pronounced that way, Fleur de
Lys. (flur de lee)

Here it suggests you should pronounce the s:
[https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/pronunciation/english/fl...](https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/pronunciation/english/fleur-
de-lis)

------
argimenes
It's great to see a language named after a mythical city in Arthur C. Clarke's
"Beyond the Fall of Night".

~~~
omneity
Fleur de Lys is an old symbol of French royalty.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fleur-de-
lys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fleur-de-lys)

------
Zzz2019
Is compiler effectively a bunch of javascript running on a re-purposed browser
engine?

~~~
chrisseaton
Looks like TypeScript running on Node, yes. Is there a problem with that? A
compiler is essentially a pure function from one string to another. You can
write that in almost any system.

~~~
solarkraft
Well, it's slow. But that should be a problem for a later time.

~~~
djhaskin987
Agreed. With first passes ay a project, better to get it up in the air first.
The Wright brothers didn't start by making a 737.

